# The lake Fenton outing (again)



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well it looks like i'll be able to open it again...Would like to do it somtime soon here in febuary like next weekend or the one after...Who would like to be in on it?

I'll check the ice tomarow and see what the deal is, should be safe..

Shane


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm in!

Ice was firming up nicely last night.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

It will be on a saturday at noon..

Should it be the 18th or the 25th.?

I'll start another list..wont be as great as the last one though.

deputy865
baydawg

Shane


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Saturday 25th would work for me, or any Sunday.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea better make it the 25th..Give's us more time.......If i font get alot of notice to this thread i'll start PMing all the other people that were on the list..

*ITS ON THE 25TH* of this month. At Lake Fenton boat launch 12:00 noon.

Cell for questions: (810) 577-3982..Or PM me..

deputy865
baydawg
bucknduck

Shane


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

*SKIING ! ! ! *


or I'd stop by


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey guys. FNG here. I would like to make it out for this, so please post up the details as they become available. Especially ice conditions on Lake Fenton. Thanks !


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

The 25th works for me.

dick


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

me two:coolgleam


----------



## d-waterboy (Dec 24, 2005)

i'm in 25th sounds great keep us posted


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

me and some friends are in too. are you gonna set up some kinda tournament for shiaats and giggles like, largest pike/panfish maybe 5 or 10 per guy?


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm down for that idea, whos got a scale.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

what kinda species of fish does fenton have?


----------



## mud (Feb 8, 2006)

sounds like a hoot! How long do you plan on fishing?


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

mudflapimmc said:


> what kinda species of fish does fenton have?


Lots of panfish (crappies, gills, redears) and short pike.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in!!.................Patch


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

can not make it...working that day


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

wow..last time i seen the thread i had 2 posts...I'll try to answer everything here..

I plan to fish from Noon til' everyone has to go, i want to have some of us out there at night for some crappie.So bring your shantys..
Yes we can do a lil' tourny..Lets make $5 to enter largest pnfish.. $5 to enter the "other" tourney (bass,pike,walleye ect)..Winner takes all.

I have a digital scale..As long as the fish weighs more the 6 oz. it can weigh it plus i'll use a tape measure..We'll all use the same thing....Did i miss any questions?

What about food...Did we want to do that again?

List:
deputy865
baydawg
bucknduck
GMslave
rfwood
bigbob
d-waterboy
mudflapimmc +4
mud
patcheroo

Again it will be at the Lake Fenton boat launch at NOON! I'll be there ealry(11:00-11:30) with a phone and map to help guide people.We'll fish for panfish and pike if you'd like..We'll stay til' whenever..BYOB (bring your own bait) BYOB (bring your own beer ) Grab 2 $5 dollar bills if you plan to play in the tourny..My cell for questions.. (810) 577-3982...If i dont answer leave a message with your Screen name and your name and number so i can get ahold of you by PM or phone..

Shane


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

shane i dont think bass is open right now.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well yes i know, but i was just saying that cuse' people have caught them on tip-ups before and that you could enter that as your fish for the tourny, i'd write it down then the person would throw it back..Same with any other fish for the tourny..Unless you plan to keep the fish... 

Shane


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow...My tourny is spreading around that much..THATS SWEET!!! prolly gonna get some outsiders that know one really knows out there...

Shane


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

DNR would have you get a permit for a Tourney. Just some info. So this is an Michigan Sportsman OUTTING NOT A TOURNY. I'm not even going so hope I didn't step on any toes here, just trying to help out. Wish I could go. If all the people comes that it looks like Deputy865 might have his hands full and need some help. Looks like you better get there early also if you want a parking spot. Good luck Deputy.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks slowpoke..

Yea everyone, this is an outing, but at the same time a big bet really..I'm sure there will be a CO or 2 out there poking around if there's gonna be alot of us out there..MAKE SURE YOUR 100% LEGAL!

Shane


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Okay everyone i made a big banner...shouldnt be hard to miss, its in orange...Look for it and report there...It might be out farther (i'm gonna be sitting there until about 2 and i want to be able to fish as well as meet everyone who comes   ). I'd like everyone to sign the sign be neet to have everyone's signatures...

See ya on the ice!!!

Shane


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it out tomorrow . Wife wants to go to Higgins for smelt :corkysm55.But wait, it gets better, she is driving my truck down state where I work so that I can pick up my new quad that I'm purchasing this afternoon. Told ya it was getting better! Hey, good luck with the outting tomorrow, I'll be out on Fenton next Tuesday morning til 11am if anyone wants to meet up? Looking forward to reading reports.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm planning on being there early Deputy. When you get out there hit me up on the radio, channel 7 right? My brother is not going to make it so I have room for someone in my shanty. If yer lookin for someplace warm to fish just reply on this thread, PM me or give a shout on the radio when you get there. I'll be checking this thread and PM's later tonight. Heading to Cabelas tonight right before they close to get my bait. Hope to be there by no later than 10am, sooner if I can drag my sorry A$$ outta bed.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i will see you there early aswell!! i'll hit you up on the radio!


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

i plan on being there early


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, plans have changed. I'm going to have to pass tomorrow. Good luck everybody....................Patch


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

I was just over at my local bait shop and he is full of bait. He has real nice pike bait, perch/crappie minnows, mousies, spikes, etc. 

He is located just west of 23 at the center road exit. He has a big sign out for bait!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

patcheroo said:


> Well, plans have changed. I'm going to have to pass tomorrow. Good luck everybody....................Patch


Did it have anything to do with the wind that supposed to be blowin' tomorrow? LOL 
Its supposed to be howling all day. Be careful out there fellas,,, remember, its always funny until someone loses a shanty.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

That winds going to keep me away. Noting more miserable than fishing inside a shanty on a windy day. Your poles pend, your constantly sldiing etc etc. Have FUN tomorror guys, I hope you have a big turn out! 

Ill be getting the boat ready tomorrow, for those spring EYES


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Thats what i was mostly afraid of, the wind...I hope it isnt to bad...make things real difficult..I might make a make-shift shanty anchor so i dont slide around...

LOOK FOR THE BIG ORANGE SIGN I MADE!

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm packin the shanty anchors! Just got back from Cabelas (gotta love it 11 minutes there, 9 minutes back). Picked up some waxies, red rosies and a couple of suckers. I've not really used my tip up much so someone's gonna show me how it's done with suckers. Anyone out early give a shout out to the Trout on channel 7! I'm out for the long haul, getting there early and planning on staying for the late bite!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Wish I could make it out and meet some new faces. Good job Shane - Bob


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Is It Time To Go Yet??? Fish On!!!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'm out guys!!!
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=fenton,mi.

not lookin to take the boys out in that!!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Good luck everyone. Lock you shanty down and don't let the wind stop the fun.  :fish2:


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm glad I picked up the ice anchors yesterday, were going to need them today. See you out there.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

The Whale said:


> Good luck everyone. Lock you shanty down and don't let the wind stop the fun.  :fish2:


 is your quote from mr o ????? bob and tom rocks:lol:


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

it's definately windy out there right now


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Yea, i bailed out today too. 
Just did'nt want to chase my fishing equipment across the ice.
I went to the boat launch at 9:30 am and it was wicked out there.


----------



## d-waterboy (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry had to work longer than i liked .
how yas it ? windy i know.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Everything went real well....Met a lot of really nice guys..did more talking then fishing...one 3rd in a tourny though..

Fun time's....i'll let everyone else fill in the rest!

Shane


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, it was windier than Rosie O' Donnel in front of an audience, but I had fun. Got to check the 411 on my new Aqua Vu, made a list of what needs to be "modified" with the shanty, confirmed my suspicion that I am under-equipped in the tackle department, LOL'd several times at some of the radio chatter, got out of the house for a day, and got to see the 'proper' way to open a stubborn beer can via LeatherMan. 
Mucho Kudos to Deputy for putting it all together. This guy did a heckuva job folks.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

how'd you do trout???
talked with ya for a sec on the phone, do any good?
i just couldn't see me going out with the boys in that wind!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't have minded headin' out there but got roped into a nice lil' honey hole not far from the house and outta the wind. How bout a new thread Shane with pics and lie's to back up the pic's.LOL


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Come on guys..................... your killin me. I wanted to go so bad I could taste it but I had to work.

How'd everyone do? How bout some pics and stories.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

well we had a good time out there met a few good new buddys ,man the wind was nasty :yikes: we got 4 pike none over 24  , wished weather would have been better we stayed in one spot,thank god for ice cleats .i dont know how to post any pic .only have 2 it was just to windy. the first pike took my rod and had to reach in the water to save it ,we stayed in the ice cube witch was holding on for dear life to the snowmobile and ice stakes:lol: thanks shane for haveing this, you did a great job for the weather being so bad i would do it again in a heartbeat. maybe one more outing this year in this area someone can set up well i must apply more chapstick ,and more skin cream bob


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

More stories (and maybe a pic or two) for the people that couldn't go ! Bob


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Thought for sure the biggest contest out there woulda been the ice shanty races.  :lol: :lol: Glad to hear ya had a good time, couldn't make it myself.

Inquiring minds need to know, who caught all the fish and who/what won the "contests".


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Did this work?
Shane


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

no. i dont know how to get pic to show myself


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey guys i made a new thread!

Bob, upload it onto the MS website...if you need hel PM and i'll walk ya through it!

Shane


----------

